# new ring



## btboone (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's a new ring we completed today. It has a sky blue topaz and an inlay of 4 billion year old Gibeon meteorite. The ring itself is titanium in what's called a tension set. There are no prongs, just the strength and tension of the titanium holding the stone in place. It's actually a very secure setting.


----------



## Druid (Jan 22, 2010)

Awsome work Bruce,
I have a few Gibeon meteorite's that I plan to use on a couple projects.  Did you use a meteorite that was etched for the inlay?  My other hobby is lapidary, I like the tension setting.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2010)

That's sharp Bruce---glad my wife can't grow more fingers. She still Loves showing off the ring you made for her.


----------



## btboone (Jan 22, 2010)

Jim, I etched the meteorite myself after it was inlaid.  Gary, we'll have to work on the toes now.


----------



## papaturner (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome as usual.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2010)

Bruce that is a stunning piece of work, as are all the rings you produce!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 22, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 22, 2010)

Think that's my favorite type of setting.  Another beauty.


----------



## fiferb (Jan 23, 2010)

Beautiful, Bruce. Your work always amazes me.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a pic of Margie's ring that Bruce made. It's 3 years old and going strong.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 23, 2010)

That is an amazing ring!

Jamie


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 24, 2010)

Think about this one.

How many folks does my wife show the ring to per year----remember we do a bunch of  shows per year.
I am just glad she doesn't pass out cards for Bruce.


----------



## CSue (Jan 24, 2010)

Bruce, that ring is stunning!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes l agree stunning and awesome l also love the inlay Bruce!


----------



## markgum (Jan 24, 2010)

nice.  need to say the pennies for one of these for an anniversary gift.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful ring Bruce, the inlay is awesome.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 26, 2010)

another beauty bruce... i'm enjoying version 2.0 of my ring!


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow great job Bruce!


----------



## dgscott (Jan 26, 2010)

The heck with my wife -- that would look good even on my old hands!
Doug


----------



## broitblat (Jan 26, 2010)

Another beautiful design (and execution), Bruce.

  -Barry


----------



## btboone (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 2, 2010)

I need to the LOML look at these- I owe her a ring for our 1oth anniversary a few months ago. I would like to see one of these on her hand then a 1 carat diamond. Do you have one in a darker blue Bruce, if you do I may be in big trouble. Would it be cheaper for me to just buy you a new car? LOL


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 2, 2010)

Bruce,
That is stunning.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## hewunch (Feb 2, 2010)

I love my ring from Bruce, but it is much more simpler than that. But I have had it nearly a year and it is so much better (read thinner and lighter) than my first wedding band.


----------



## arjudy (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Beautiful work Bruce*

Do you have a store front in Roswell or do you work from home? I'm sure LOML would love to visit your "bling" shop the next time I go to Woodcraft.


----------

